# Is Fenix LOD CE still the best AAA light?



## Lumenation (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been holding off on buying the Fenix LOD CE for a long time. It seems like nothing better is going to come out anytime soon. Should I go ahead and buy the LOD CE?


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been looking for something along the same lines for my girlfriend, and I cannot find anything better for the money, or twice the money for that matter.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 16, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> I have been holding off on buying the Fenix LOD CE for a long time. It seems like nothing better is going to come out anytime soon. Should I go ahead and buy the LOD CE?



Define "better". What's your criteria?


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 16, 2007)

It's ringy and only comes in black, but in my opinion it's the best out there commercially when it comes to features, output, quality, and value.


----------



## luigi (Apr 16, 2007)

If price is not a problem then you may consider a Draco:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1421158
Payment Thread here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/128353
Part II here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137487

It comes in Al or Ti, with different style colors.
It is not ringy and it has a AAA battery tube (note AAA tube is optional)

Luigi


----------



## williamv0123 (Apr 16, 2007)

For the money, I dont think it can be beat. I love it.
Some people don't like the PWM circuit, it doesn't bother me whatsoever.
This review should convince you if you haven't seen it yet. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l0dce.htm.


----------



## revolvergeek (Apr 16, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> It's ringy and only comes in black, but in my opinion it's the best out there commercially when it comes to features, output, quality, and value.



+1. Best value out there in the market at the moment, but not the ultimate possible light. A textured reflector and silver / nat HAIII would get it VERY close though. I am completely smitten with mine.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 16, 2007)

The Draco stomps all over it.


----------



## coyote (Apr 16, 2007)

i'm a bit fond of Millermods 2-stage custom AAA lights. they're based on Arc AAA lights. they're simple, do not use PWM, have a HA3 finish and are slightly smaller (but more expensive) than the Fenix.


----------



## Calina (Apr 16, 2007)

Have a look at the LiteFlux LF2. 

It is more expensive than the Fenix but has more features and a lower low.
The user can program the levels they want to use and PWM is at a very high rate so there is no flicker. IIRC run time is also a little better. 

The Huntlight FT04XJA3 SSC also seem like a nice candidate. Like the LF-2 and contrary to the Fenix, it has HAIII finish.


----------



## Calina (Apr 16, 2007)

Oops, the Huntlight FT04 SSC might not be available yet.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe I'm blind, but I cannot find any information on the Lite Flux LF2. Can anyone point me in the right directing i.e. reviews/where to buy?


----------



## Calina (Apr 16, 2007)

There you go : http://www.liteflux.com/english/product.php


----------



## Calina (Apr 16, 2007)

For a review go to : http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154068&highlight=liteflux

See also : LiteFlux LF2 questions, feedback & suggestions* : *http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159340&highlight=liteflux


----------



## revolvergeek (Apr 16, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The Draco stomps all over it.



At roughly 3 times the price, I should hope that it would.

*edited to add* Nothing against the Draco at all. It looks like an awesome little light. I just personally don't want anything that expensive on my keyring right now. If that fits your budget, more power (Lumens?? ) to you!


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Calina!


----------



## Lumenation (Apr 16, 2007)

I recently bought the Huntlight SSC AAA from Lighthound becuase of that great special they were having, I was not planning on getting the light, but decided to go ahead and through it in with all the other great stuff I bought. Honestly I was very dissapointed with the Huntlight SSC AAA. The light output was pitiful and the o-ring tore the second day I had it. Also the top part of the head came unscrewed a lot of the time I tried to turn it on. Plus half the time I turned it on, the light would flicker and go out. I may have gotten a bad light, but I doubt I order another Huntlight. I am sending it back, and wanted to know if I should get the Fenix LOD CE instead. I really want a AAA light. Although the Draco looks really nice, this light will be on my keychain and will not be used as much as other lights. So i am not looking for a GREAT light, just one thats bright and reliable. Of the past Fenix's I have had, I have never had any problems. I should have probablly bought the LOD CE a long time ago.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 16, 2007)

revolvergeek said:


> At roughly 3 times the price, I should hope that it would.


 
It does stomp it....and at only HALF the size of the LOD-CE. I feel the chrome version is priced very well. Yes it is 3x the price of the Fenix, but it beats it in output, is half the size, and built much better. It is one of my top three favorite lights that I own....and that says a lot for the little Draco because I have quite a collection  

If you are on a budget, buy the LOD-CE. If you are willing to spend the extra $$ for a better built, smaller, and brighter light; buy the Draco chrome.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2007)

revolvergeek said:


> At roughly 3 times the price, I should hope that it would.


 
Exactly revolvergeek. Even at 3 times the price I'm not sure that's the best comparison verbiage. I don't think that if I was making my way through a dark house with a LOD-CE and another guy was doing the same thing with a Draco, that I'd be getting stomped all over with some kind of massive disadvantage...:laughing: 

Lumenation, I've got 2 LOD-CEs and I've been so please with the performance and value that I couldn't be happier with them. I don't think that you could go wrong with this light. Good luck on you decision


----------



## MarkKLC (Apr 16, 2007)

Calina said:


> The Huntlight FT04XJA3 SSC also seem like a nice candidate. Like the LF-2 and contrary to the Fenix, it has HAIII finish.



I believe the L0D-CE has an HAIII finish. Or is it so weak that you guys don't consider it HAIII?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 16, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> Honestly I was very dissapointed with the Huntlight SSC AAA.


There seem to be some QC issues with these lights, see review here:
My *UPDATED* impression of the Huntlight FT-04XJA3 (AAA Seoul)  

Personally, but I find multiple intensity modes a far better option for a keychain EDC. Another vote in favour of the L0DCE.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm still using the L0P SE so I guess I'm far from cutting edge but as Patriot said, it gets me through a dark house (and a dark garage and a dark backyard and a dark orchard...) just fine.

If I were to upgrade, I think I'd look heavily at the LF2... I'd probably go that way over the Fenix myself.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 16, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> The light output was pitiful and the o-ring tore the second day I had it. Also the top part of the head came unscrewed a lot of the time I tried to turn it on. Plus half the time I turned it on, the light would flicker and go out. I may have gotten a bad light...


 
Sorry to hear. These are valid complaints that I observed as well. Do you have a serial number for your light? The higher number is the one that was better for me (1624). It's brighter and the o-ring works better, but the bezel can still unscrew.


----------



## kurni (Apr 16, 2007)

+1 LiteFlux LF2; I'm convinced that it perfectly matches my criteria: compact AAA, undetectable flicker, can go straight to max brightness, can go to low when necessary, removable reflector without voiding the warranty. The diffuser is a bonus, not sure if it will be useful for me tho. I don't actually have LF2, but people here are trustworthy. Actually, Fenix never has warranty; Fenix always charge for parts.


----------



## 9volt (Apr 16, 2007)

The only problem with the Draco as an AAA light is that it won't run on alkalines or NiMH rechargeables. It only runs on LiIons


----------



## Streamer (Apr 16, 2007)

Strauss said:


> It does stomp it....and at only HALF the size of the LOD-CE.QUOTE]
> 
> Personally, I don't think I would want anything smaller than the LOD CE. I find the LOD very very small. If the Draco is 1/2 the size how the heck does one handle such a tiny thing?...Guess its possible ..but not for me. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 16, 2007)

From what I've seen, the Draco is a great little light, putting out up to 110 lumens--if price is not a problem. By the time you lay down the $155 for the light and money for the charger and batteries and shipping, you're set back about $200. The LOD CE is bigger, but is only about $40 with Fenix store discount. One main thing to like is that the LOD CE runs on commonly available AAA Alkalines and NiMH batteries. It can run on a li-ion 10440 and has spectucular output on high, but is not recommended for that battery--especially on high. However, if you read the threads on this you'll see that people here routinely run the 10440 in the LOD CE on high for up to about 5 mins with no problems (I gather that running the Draco on burst for a long period is also not recommended). For the money it's a great little flashlight and is brighter than the LF-1 on AAAs. Further, the Draco runtime on high is about 17 minutes and even on level 6 with 47 lumens (close to the LOD CD on high) it is only 40 mins, compared to a runtime for the LOD-CE on high (50 lumens) of almost an hour. Flashlights I'm afraid, like life, are full of tradeoffs.


----------



## Alteran (Apr 16, 2007)

I hear many people saying that the Liteflux LF2 has an undetectable flicker, yet I hear no L0D-CE owners complaining about the flicker. Does anyone really notice it? How about when reading? I've never had a PWM light to the best of my knowledge, but it looks like the L0D-CE has a very fast PWM.


----------



## revolvergeek (Apr 16, 2007)

I will sometimes see a hint of it with my L0D-CE out of the corner of my eye if I am sweeping it around a room or something, but it is not noticeable to me at all if I am just looking at something with it.


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 16, 2007)

I cannot detect the PWM on my L0D-CE. I tried reading a newspaper in a totally dark room using only the L0D-CE on the "low" setting and didn't have any difficulty or notice any flicker. 
But if you stand in front of a mirror in a dark room and shine the flashlight (at yourself in the mirror) while moving your hand in a rapid circular motion you do see a series of "white dots" when the flashlight is on either the medium or low setting. With the flashlight on the high setting you just see a steady "streak of light" rather than dots.
I REALLY like my Fenix L0D-CE. I've handed it to some of my friends to show them. They give it a twist to turn it on and then say, "WOW! That thing is really bright!". Then I take it back and tell them that was the medium setting and they are really amazed when I show them how bright it is on the high setting (50 lumens). The strobe mode and SOS mode are really cool, too. 
I won't say that the L0D-CE is THE best AAA light available. As per the other posts there are other 1-AAA flashlights that might be better in the opinion of other individuals. 
But overall I am very pleased with mine.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 16, 2007)

I've gotten the impression the LiteFlux is not as bright on high as the L0Dce using rechargeables, and is probably closer to the L0Pse. Anyone been able to make a direct comparison?

Geoff


----------



## suvdave (Apr 17, 2007)

I really like my LF2. I think the one advantage it has over the L0D-CE is the ability to set a really low, low mode. That's why I got it. If a really low level is not important to you, then the programmability of it is probably not worth the extra money over the L0D-CE. (You can only check your battery voltage so many times before that gets old). I put a pocket clip on my LF2 and keep it in my shirt pocket.

What I'd really like to see is a inexpensive knockoff AAA, maybe by UltraFire?


----------



## paulr (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm getting fairly tired of my L0D CE. I have a Photon II on my keys and when I only want a little bit of light I tend to use the Photon. So when I bring out the Fenix, I almost always want high mode, and the triple twist tap dance needed to access high mode is a pain in the neck. Even if I do use low mode, sometimes I want to temporarily go to high, then back to low. Having to wait a few seconds with the light off, or else wiggle through the useless flashing and SOS modes, is also a pain in the neck. I wish they would make a crap-free version of this light with just one level. I can understand the use of a low mode and would be ok with a two level version (low and high) but the other modes are just in the way.


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 17, 2007)

My wish for the LOD-CE is that it could reliably (no fear of burning out the led) take the 10440 battery on high for more than a few minutes. If they had a version, with the same lumen output on high, that took both NiMH and Li-ions, I'd snap it up too. To me, the low is just fine.


----------



## JJohn (Apr 17, 2007)

I also like the LF2 better than the LOD. By no means is it a perfect light but, what it is has not been duplicated in any other AAA light. It is completely flicker-free with a high PWM rate which also makes it amazingly efficient at low levels. I just got done running mine for over seven straight days with a low but useable light output. Only a PWM system could have done that.

The other unique thing is that it is a very easy to use two stage light. Forget all the fancy stuff, pick the two levels you want (high-low, very high-high, low-high, very low-medium, or whatever) turn on to the first level with a simple twist of the head and twist a bit more for level two.

The bad news is it is a bit longer than some AAA lights and it is somewhat complex if you want to use more of the functions. I wanted user selectable levels, a low-low, and PWM flicker-free beam. This is the only AAA light that fits the bill.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 17, 2007)

I notice the PWM fairly easily but it doesn't bother me. It's most apparent when objects are moving quickly in front of the beam.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 17, 2007)

HarveyRich said:


> My wish for the LOD-CE is that it could reliably (no fear of burning out the led) take the 10440 battery on high for more than a few minutes. If they had a version, with the some lumen output on high, that took both NiMH and Li-ions, I'd snap it up too. To me, the low is just fine.


The light will take it just fine, I would jsut run the light with it in the palm of your hand if you run it on high to conduct away the heat. The problem is that the batteries will only last for a few minutes (about 12) on high. Of course, the way I use it, I almost always go for medium on 10440, which is perfect most of the time -- higher than the high on Lithium primary, yet rechargeable. I was disappointed with NiMH performance on high, they just won't supply the current needed for really dazzling high modes, but I don't like burning $2 primaries in my EDC light, so I've settled on 10440. 

The next mode is low, which is my next most used, followed by high, which I only use for showing off, or for brief bursts of high light to light things up outside. The order is a lot better. Before I found myself skipping medium and low to get to high. On 10440, I'm usually satisfied with the first level (same as the original "high")


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 17, 2007)

I liked my L0D CE so much I bought a second one. I run one on a NiMh and the other on a 10440. I sometimes carry them both with me. One in each frt pocket. The two combined give me lots of versatility and I can't even tell they're in my pockets. I love 'em.


----------



## Calina (Apr 17, 2007)

JJohn said:


> I also like the LF2 better than the LOD. By no means is it a perfect light but, what it is has not been duplicated in any other AAA light. It is completely flicker-free with a high PWM rate which also makes it amazingly efficient at low levels. I just got done running mine for over seven straight days with a low but useable light output. Only a PWM system could have done that.


 
Actually PWM has little to do with long run time. It only permits the selection of a low level of light for the LED without having a color shift. On the other hand, it is possible that the LF-2 is also regulated which would explained the very good run time on low and of course, the lower the level, the longer the run time!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 17, 2007)

Take the plunge and buy it, I love mine


----------



## Luminescene (Apr 17, 2007)

I left my LOD CE behind today and I am missing it deeply, even though it is a brilliant sunny day. Its my favorite light, and not so expensive that I am afraid to carry it.


----------



## ghadlock (Apr 17, 2007)

I purchased a Fenix P1D-CE last week, and granted, it uses CR123 batteries and not AAA, but it has a great beam, 120 lumens on high, and is shorter than the LOD CE. I haven't seen a lot about the P1D-CE lately but IMHO it makes a great pocket light. I don't know how it compares to the L0D CE in terms of runtime but it's definitely small, bright, and convenient is CR123s aren't a big issue for you.


----------



## crewcabrob (Apr 17, 2007)

Luminescene said:


> I left my LOD CE behind today and I am missing it deeply, even though it is a brilliant sunny day. Its my favorite light, and not so expensive that I am afraid to carry it.



Hi,

I have 2 of the Fenix lights and love them. The Crees are awesome!

The quote brings up a very valid point, I do have a Draco and I am constantly worried that I will lose mine at some point. I have the titanium version, so my investment is a lot more than a L0D-CE which I believe to be a great light. I don't like all the head turning to get to high, but it works. I have to do the same with the Draco to change modes, but at least with the Draco, you can choose the mode you go into next time it powers on. If I were to lose my Draco right now, I'm not sure I could pony up the money to buy another one, but I sure could to buy a L0D-CE.

I know that run time is a question with the Draco, but how many of us really need a light this small for longer than 5 minutes on burst? I have done burst tests with my Draco, and get over 20 minutes with little perceptible drop in output. I do agree that for size quality and output, it will stomp the Fenix, but I really don't think they compete in the same division. The Draco is a custom built masterpiece of technology; it is truly beautiful to behold. The Fenix represents mass production state of the art; it does way more than the average person will need and brings real value to the market for a small EDC. On the 10440 cells, it is very entertaining to have. And for $40, if I burn one up I can buy another one.

Good luck with your choice, as far as I am concerned, the Fenix is a great light.

Rob


----------



## txmatt (Apr 17, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> The only problem with the Draco as an AAA light is that it won't run on alkalines or NiMH rechargeables. It only runs on LiIons



Yep... arguably not even a AAA light. The Draco looks like an awesome light, but the inability to easily purchase a replacement battery if needed will severely limit its audience.


----------



## jar3ds (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm still looking for a keychain light too 

theres nothing out yet that I want... i want something that can take primaries and LiON's... the closest thing is the CR2 Ion but its just too expensive... 

I'd prefer to have something that takes AAA's and the LiON version of the AAA... Stainless steel is a much better option for a keychain light as well... 

still waiting


----------



## Byydo (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably doesn't matter, but here in Japan a company called Elpa has recently marketed a L0D-lookalike called the DOP-013. I think it's a little smaller, though, and has a 1-watt luxeon star instead of a CREE. Build quality of course seems slightly less (although still fairly nice), but it's regulated and gives a 1-hour runtime with a really wide beam, and comes with a few accessories. Sounds pretty inadequate, right? Well, the plus is that it retails for about $20 US.
Details at http://www.lightch.com/elpa/a/dop013bk.html
I EDC one of these on my keychain and a L2D CE in my bag. Because it's on my keys, this one actually seems to get more use...


----------



## JJohn (Apr 17, 2007)

Calina said:


> Actually PWM has little to do with long run time. It only permits the selection of a low level of light for the LED without having a color shift. On the other hand, it is possible that the LF-2 is also regulated which would explained the very good run time on low and of course, the lower the level, the longer the run time!




Actually LED efficiency drops with lower forward current once you get down real low. I believe that only with PWM where the LED is still getting current pulses above that "knee" value do you still get the maximum efficiency of the LED. Therefore, in the PWM case, the battery draw (runtime) stays fairly close to proportional with output level even at very low levels. 

I don't think this is at all true with current regulation where you are underdriving the LED at a point below where it is most efficient. If you look at the curves for output vs current or efficiency vs current for any given LED, you can see that the LED efficiency is not even close to linear at very low current levels.

Of course, it is possible that I may be missing something in this reasoning. and on your other points I completely agree.

JJohn


----------



## Luminescene (Apr 17, 2007)

Absolutely, in the perfect system the LED would be driven at its most efficent current for lumens per watt consumed, then PWM to reduce it to any lower level desired.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 17, 2007)

crewcabrob said:


> Hi,
> I don't like all the head turning to get to high, but it works. I have to do the same with the Draco to change modes, but at least with the Draco, you can choose the mode you go into next time it powers on. If I were to lose my Draco right now, I'm not sure I could pony up the money to buy another one, but I sure could to buy a L0D-CE.
> 
> I know that run time is a question with the Draco, but how many of us really need a light this small for longer than 5 minutes on burst? I have done burst tests with my Draco, and get over 20 minutes with little perceptible drop in output. I do agree that for size quality and output, it will stomp the Fenix, but I really don't think they compete in the same division. The Draco is a custom built masterpiece of technology; it is truly beautiful to behold. The Fenix represents mass production state of the art; it does way more than the average person will need and brings real value to the market for a small EDC. On the 10440 cells, it is very entertaining to have.


 
Very well put. I agree with you 100%. They are both nice lights, but the Draco is on another level.


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 17, 2007)

Byydo said:


> Probably doesn't matter, but here in Japan a company called Elpa has recently marketed a L0D-lookalike called the DOP-013. I think it's a little smaller, though, and has a 1-watt luxeon star instead of a CREE. Build quality of course seems slightly less (although still fairly nice), but it's regulated and gives a 1-hour runtime with a really wide beam, and comes with a few accessories. Sounds pretty inadequate, right? Well, the plus is that it retails for about $20 US.
> Details at http://www.lightch.com/elpa/a/dop013bk.html
> I EDC one of these on my keychain and a L2D CE in my bag. Because it's on my keys, this one actually seems to get more use...


 
Byydo, that Elpa does look kind of interesting. Would you happen to know of a online store that would ship them to the US?


----------



## Effulgence (Apr 17, 2007)

paulr said:


> I'm getting fairly tired of my L0D CE. I have a Photon II on my keys and when I only want a little bit of light I tend to use the Photon. So when I bring out the Fenix, I almost always want high mode, and the triple twist tap dance needed to access high mode is a pain in the neck. Even if I do use low mode, sometimes I want to temporarily go to high, then back to low. Having to wait a few seconds with the light off, or else wiggle through the useless flashing and SOS modes, is also a pain in the neck. I wish they would make a crap-free version of this light with just one level. I can understand the use of a low mode and would be ok with a two level version (low and high) but the other modes are just in the way.



I second this. Just a light that is 'compatible with all 1xAAA cells", HAIII, some more variety of color, and 2 modes: ON and OFF. We don't need pocket rockets for triple digit figures. The LF2 seems nice, but you don't need that many modes and it seems like a waste to me: that's what the big lights are for!


----------



## Hans (Apr 17, 2007)

Effulgence said:


> Just a light that is 'compatible with all 1xAAA cells", HAIII, some more variety of color, and 2 modes: ON and OFF.



That's the kind of light I wouldn't be interested in. I need even with such a small light two levels: A low one, similar to the low of the present LOD CE (or maybe even a bit lower), and a high, perhaps a little bit lower than the high of the LOD CE to get some more runtime. Whenever I don't need any bright light at all, I can always take my E0, but even the medium level on the LOD CE is too bright at night when I just want to go to the bathroom or for close-up work.

As much as I like a simple UI, one level just doesn't cut it anymore nowadays.

Hans


----------



## JML (Apr 17, 2007)

Lumapower is coming out with a AAA-powered "F-Mini."

See the last mid-April posts in this string. Due in May.


----------



## Lumenation (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of LED is the F-Mini going to have, and are there going to be multiple levels with a twisty switch or click on switch. Besides the F-Mini, what else in the AAA category is coming out.


----------



## XtreMe_G (Apr 17, 2007)

there's a jetbeam AAA, but from how they've been conducting business lately......no comment


----------



## glire (Apr 17, 2007)

I got one L0D CE recently and I'm highly disappointed. My worse Fenix...
The assembly was badly done. the pcb has not been inserted in axis in the head. Thus the emitter in not well centered and the light looks bend went fully twisted for light on (the thread may suffer overtime as the body is not in axis with the head). I wonder if I should return it...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 17, 2007)

Price/Lumens I'd say it still is. Mine the machining/etc is perfect. Beam is fine. :shrug:


----------



## williamv0123 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _*Originally posted by Effulgence..I second this. Just a light that is 'compatible with all 1xAAA cells", HAIII, some more variety of color, and 2 modes: ON and OFF.
> *_


 
Sounds like you want an an ARC-P




. Although I wouldn't use a 10440.


----------



## Alteran (Apr 17, 2007)

Instead of an Arc AAA-P, how about this? http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138285&page=1&pp=30

Looks good to me! Simple UI, good max brightness, etc.


----------



## Effulgence (Apr 17, 2007)

Jeebus, $120. Not bad, but it looks like if I scored a good L0D-CE, it will probably be the best deal. It looks close between this and the LiteFlux2. The F-Mini could go either way, depending on price and UI (hopefully it doesnt have one of those 'turboheads').


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 17, 2007)

glire said:


> I got one L0D CE recently and I'm highly disappointed. My worse Fenix...
> The assembly was badly done. the pcb has not been inserted in axis in the head. Thus the emitter in not well centered and the light looks bend went fully twisted for light on (the thread may suffer overtime as the body is not in axis with the head). I wonder if I should return it...



You should get it swapped out for a good one.


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 18, 2007)

> You should get it swapped out for a good one.


Absolutely. Lighthound and Fenix Store are both very good on Fenix lights that are problematic. Most of the reports here have been about the high quality of the LOD-CE, so this is clearly one of those few that is not.


----------



## JML (Apr 18, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> What kind of LED is the F-Mini going to have, and are there going to be multiple levels with a twisty switch or click on switch. Besides the F-Mini, what else in the AAA category is coming out.


 
No info yet other than what's in the thread, and guesses from looking at their prior lights for clues (including their two 1xAA models).


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Apr 18, 2007)

revolvergeek said:


> +1. Best value out there in the market at the moment, but not the ultimate possible light. A textured reflector and silver / nat HAIII would get it VERY close though. I am completely smitten with mine.


Yep, I concur. I have two lod-ce's and one lop-se and there all very nice..BUT I"m really looking forward to the NEW PEAK's WITH SSC'S! hope there out soon.


----------



## Lumenation (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe we will see a Rebel in an AAA light sometime soon. That would be nice. The future of AAA lights is bright:laughing: .


----------



## Gointothelight (Apr 18, 2007)

OCEANBEAMER said:


> Yep, I concur. I have two lod-ce's and one lop-se and there all very nice..BUT I"m really looking forward to the NEW PEAK's WITH SSC'S! hope there out soon.


Check Peak's web site, the Seoul lights are out NOW


----------



## Lumenation (Apr 19, 2007)

I have the patience of a damn 5 year old. I just ordered the LOD CE. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Fluffster (Apr 19, 2007)

I got my L0D-CE 3 days ago, still amazed! It's definately worth it.


----------



## williamv0123 (Apr 19, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> I have the patience of a damn 5 year old. I just ordered the LOC CE. Can't wait to get it.


 
HAHAHA..you lasted longer than me!.:laughing: You wont regret it.


----------



## Streamer (Apr 19, 2007)

Fluffster said:


> I got my L0D-CE 3 days ago, still amazed! It's definately worth it.


 
Heh..wait til you turn it on for the first time with those new 10440's....I'm still having a blast and my wife freaked out last nite when I literally lit up the whole back yard and garden with this thing. She said "oohh, that's the size I need..."..wouldn't be suprised if this one disappears and I have to get another... This is the most exciting light I have purchased so far...don't why I waited so long to get it. If anybody doesn't like this one, they are just too dam picky...:laughing:


----------



## Fluffster (Apr 19, 2007)

Streamer said:


> Heh..wait til you turn it on for the first time with those new 10440's.... ...:laughing:


Argh, you're just making it worse! I'm a good flashoholic, I am, they're already on the way!

I wonder if prayers to Mercurius, the winged messenger god, will help...


----------



## Lumenation (Apr 20, 2007)

So do we know for sure that these 10440's are not killing the led in the lod ce. is there a best kind of 10440 to get?


----------



## CeilingDweller (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread has sold me on the LOD-CE. I'm about to order one with a couple of 10440's and a charger (and a select few other goodies) from lighthound.com. And the best part about it... I don't have to wait for shipping! Instant gratification baby!!!  

Now if only I had known lighthound was so close (and w/such low prices!) before I preordered my P3D from another dealer I might have been getting a P3D today as well!  I guess too much of a good thing wouldn't be so good anyway.


----------



## Streamer (Apr 20, 2007)

To All Waiting on a newly ordered LOD CE: make sure you use regular alkaline/lithium batteries first! Then, you can appreciate the *~* *WOW! ~* when you switch over to 10440's.....


----------



## CeilingDweller (Apr 20, 2007)

Mark me up as another gleeful LOD-CE owner! The 10440 set up really is nothing short of blinding! Everyone who loves flashlights should have one of these in their aresenal! Oh and buy it from lighthound! Their customer service is top notch!


----------



## Verve (Apr 20, 2007)

Flashlike said:


> I won't say that the L0D-CE is THE best AAA light available.


 
I will.  It's the best.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> Maybe we will see a Rebel in an AAA light sometime soon. That would be nice. The future of AAA lights is bright:laughing: .


Well, while the Rebel is a big improvement over earlier Luxeon's, it's still trailing behind Cree or Seoul. One interesting thing about those though is that they are tiny -- four fit in the size of a Cree XR-E. Imagine a light the size of the L0D-CE that had 4 of those dice inside of a single optic designed to collimate the beam, and now let's say you throw in a 10440 and supply 250mA to each LED. Even though one LED will be dimmer than a max-driven Cree, 4 underdriven Rebels should put out significantly more light. It would be floody, but it would be impressive.

What I would rather see though is that Lumileds 2A/480 lumen single-LED inside of an L0D on 10440. It remains to be seen whether that will actually materialize though. At 1A drive, even taking into account optical losses, that thing might emit 200 true lumens -- about double what we are seeing with a Cree pushed close to the max.


----------



## Effulgence (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm, 4 rebels in a L0D-CE... Keychain lights these size are perfect for flood. I don't see how you could possibly have a throw monster in such a small package.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 21, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> What I would rather see though is that Lumileds 2A/480 lumen single-LED inside of an L0D on 10440. It remains to be seen whether that will actually materialize though. At 1A drive, even taking into account optical losses, that thing might emit 200 true lumens -- about double what we are seeing with a Cree pushed close to the max.


 
My Draco already comes pretty close to your expectations. On burst, it's throwing out 160 lumens out the front...not quite 200, but damn close


----------



## adnj (Apr 21, 2007)

I love the L0D-CE. I clip it to the inside front pants pocket, use ANY battery that will fit in it (LiIon, Alk, NiMH, NiCad) and can get a battery from any gas station in the US. I always seem to use it on medium, and it's not far off from anything else with a 10400 in it. 

Plus, if I lose it, I won't cry longer than it will take for me to earn the money to buy a new one, either.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 21, 2007)

Strauss said:


> My Draco already comes pretty close to your expectations. On burst, it's throwing out 160 lumens out the front...not quite 200, but damn close


I'd be interested in seeing a Draco and L0D-CE on 10440 in a side-by-side photo. I wonder how noticeable the difference is between the two (I'd estimate the L0DCE is about 110-120 lumens initially, based on comparison to other lights)

Also, the 200 was a conservative esimate. If* the light puts out 480lm on 2A, there's a good chance it would put out at least 280 on 1.1A (slightly more than half, it will be more efficient underdriven). With 15% optical losses (reasonable w/ good optical coating and reflector) that's up to 240 out the front.

* this is a very, very big "if".


----------



## BobbyRS (Apr 23, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a Draco and L0D-CE on 10440 in a side-by-side photo. I wonder how noticeable the difference is between the two (I'd estimate the L0DCE is about 110-120 lumens initially, based on comparison to other lights)


 
Good timing. I just came across this tonight:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1974486&postcount=14

I too am debating with myself between the two. It seems the L0D-CE is the only AAA light that seems to come close to the Draco in terms of performance on a 10440 cell. If anyone has anymore comparable information to post, it would help greatly.


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 24, 2007)

@BobbyRS.. A quick use of the search function in the Reviews section, looky here..

I have one and am using the 10440 battery, it's amazingly bright for such a small package!


----------



## BobbyRS (Apr 24, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> @BobbyRS.. A quick use of the search function in the Reviews section, looky here..


 
Thanks, but at no point anywhere in that thread do I see the LOD-CE compared to a Draco.


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 24, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> Thanks, but at no point anywhere in that thread do I see the LOD-CE compared to a Draco.


Well, wasn't really for a Draco comparo, just mainly to see the performance of the L0D-CE..


----------



## BobbyRS (Apr 24, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Well, wasn't really for a Draco comparo, just mainly to see the performance of the L0D-CE..


 
Yeah, I am looking for compariable information/beamshots between the L0D-CE and the Draco.


----------



## crewcabrob (Apr 24, 2007)

Based on my personal observations, I can only speculate on the quanitative performace difference between the Draco and the L0D-CE. The Draco has a bit more output on burst mode. I will also speculate that the Fenix has more throw, but I have no means to measure either other than "eye-balling" it.

Rob


----------



## todo (Apr 25, 2007)

Strauss said:


> It does stomp it....and at only HALF the size of the LOD-CE. I feel the chrome version is priced very well. Yes it is 3x the price of the Fenix, but it beats it in output, is half the size, and built much better. It is one of my top three favorite lights that I own....and that says a lot for the little Draco because I have quite a collection
> 
> If you are on a budget, buy the LOD-CE. If you are willing to spend the extra $$ for a better built, smaller, and brighter light; buy the Draco chrome.


 
Half the size? The L0D is 2 7/8" and 1/2" thick. Dont try to tell me the Draco is 1 1/2 X 1/4 inch. By the way thinness is where its at for pocketability. Oh and with 10440's in the L0D, the draco is little if any brighter. Not to mention the rediculas price.


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 25, 2007)

todo said:


> Half the size? The L0D is 2 7/8" and 1/2" thick. Dont try to tell me the Draco is 1 1/2 X 1/4 inch. By the way thinness is where its at for pocketability. Oh and with 10440's in the L0D, the draco is little if any brighter. Not to mention the rediculas price.



I wouldn't say it's rediculous for what you are getting. It's a custom light that is made in small batches. Not mass produced. The driver is much much more flexible than that of the LOD CE. Dont get me wrong, the LOD CE is still a good value. But come on, even 4sevens who sells the LOD's got one. That has to say something.


----------



## Lumenation (Apr 26, 2007)

I got my LOD CE in today, and all I can say is WOW! This is exactly what I was looking for. The levels are great. I know mine will get the most use on primary, but the low and high are very valuable also. Great floody, and useful beam. Just like many others on CPF have said, "GET THIS LIGHT"!


----------



## IMSabbel (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, price aside, i like the l0d ce better than the draco because long and thin is MUCH more convinient for EDC and use than short and stubby...

While the old l0p was a dissapointment for me (just a bit to dim, no low mode to conserve battery, short run time). The l0d just blew away every single drawback...


----------



## fasuto (Apr 26, 2007)

Another vote for the Liteflux LF2 over the fenix


----------



## MarkKLC (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got my L0D-CE a few days ago, and I still can't stop playing with it! A couple times every night, I just have to go and turn it on to see how bright it is...

It's sort of too bright if you need just a little light, but I also keep a photon clone in my pocket, so it's all good! The finish is so smooth I'm sort of hesitant about ruining it by attaching it to my keys.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 26, 2007)

MarkKLC said:


> I just got my L0D-CE a few days ago, and I still can't stop playing with it! A couple times every night, I just have to go and turn it on to see how bright it is...
> 
> It's sort of too bright if you need just a little light, but I also keep a photon clone in my pocket, so it's all good! The finish is so smooth I'm sort of hesitant about ruining it by attaching it to my keys.


Yeah, my finish has lived on my keys for a while, and has started to wear down along the "ring" where the light stands up from. IMHO it would have been better for Fenix to release this light in a natural finish, that way even if the andoizing were to chip/get damaged, it would be nearly impossible to tell by looking at it (unlike black -- where the bright metal stands out if the finish is damaged).

Also, if you are using it on regualr cells and impressed with the brightness, don't try 10440s -- it will spoil you and you will won't want to go back to the old cells. I was one time talking to a neighbor down the street. he was trying to read a paper under dim high pressure sodium light (70W street lamp toward the end of its useful life). I turned the L0D-CE on low and lit up the page with just the spill from it -- he was pretty impressed with it, then I pointed it to my own house quite a distance away, and turn the light onto high, lit up my entire house and completely blew the guy away.


----------



## Fluffster (Apr 26, 2007)

I've had the 10440's for a few days now and all I can say is WOW! The amount of light from this tiny thing is incredible, and it makes a nice hand warmer too!


----------



## gunga (Apr 26, 2007)

I have an LOD CE, now waiting for 10440s to arrive from AW. Maybe pick some extras from DX later if I am super impressed (since I won't mind the massive wait at that point).

I use a nylon sheath I made from some tubular webbing, so the light stays relatively scratch free (except at the key-ring hole) on my keychain. I will lose it or forget it if I don't have it on my keys, but like many, I don't like the way it gets beaten up by the keys!

EDIT: Got the 10440s from AW. OMG!   This thing is AMAZING!


----------



## KevlarSix (May 4, 2007)

Anyone here knows where to look for this accessory which can be used for the LOD CE?












Here's a link for it but I can't understand Japanese.
http://www.lightch.com/elpa/a/dop013bk.html


----------



## C.Griff (May 4, 2007)

It is sold at many web stores in Japan. But as far as I searched, any stores seems not to ship abroad, including yahoo auc.:shrug:


----------



## Vinnyp (May 4, 2007)

I have both, the Draco and the Fenix are about the same output on fresh cells but the Draco IS almost half the size. It's not short and stubby it's much shorter and slightly thinner. It also comes in Ti so will not get worn on a keychain and has a trit for easy locating. It has, in my opinon, a better UI and you can choose the type of UI. It is much more expensive but it's very well made and a thing of beauty. It's my usual keychain EDC. However in a pinch it cant run on alkaline AAAs so when I travel I carry a LOti modded with LOD Ce innards and a 10440 if I can't recharge I can get cells anywhere.


----------



## todo (May 5, 2007)

Vinnyp said:


> I have both, the Draco and the Fenix are about the same output on fresh cells but the Draco IS almost half the size. It's not short and stubby it's much shorter and slightly thinner. It also comes in Ti so will not get worn on a keychain and has a trit for easy locating. It has, in my opinon, a better UI and you can choose the type of UI. It is much more expensive but it's very well made and a thing of beauty. It's my usual keychain EDC. However in a pinch it cant run on alkaline AAAs so when I travel I carry a LOti modded with LOD Ce innards and a 10440 if I can't recharge I can get cells anywhere.


 
I was under impression the draco was thicker than L0Dce. Can you tell me how thick the draco is? ...the L0D is 1/2 inch thick and 2 7/8 inch long. Thanks


----------



## BillC (May 5, 2007)

This will give you an idea of relative size:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158631


----------



## Vinnyp (May 5, 2007)

todo said:


> I was under impression the draco was thicker than L0Dce. Can you tell me how thick the draco is? ...the L0D is 1/2 inch thick and 2 7/8 inch long. Thanks


 
Inches are a little imprecise sometimes. My LOD is 14mm wide and 75mm long. The Draco is 12mm wide and 45mm long.


----------

